# Error when setting up static ip address...the ip address and subnet mask do not match



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello
* 
*



When adding static ip addresses (Static Route) using out of box gateway and subnet mask settings (i.e. 192.168. 0.1 and 255.255.255.0) getting error "the ip address and subnet mask do not match". 

It does work with subnet mask 255.255.255.255 but not if last octet is zero. 

Any idea why? 
Model is: ZXDSL 831CII
Firmware is:
FwVer:3.11.2.186_TC3086 HwVer:T14.F7_5.0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please list the entire command for review.


----------

